# Found kitten



## crazydogs (Aug 13, 2011)

Found kitten in Sheffield / Rotherham area in the last few days
i don't want to say much about the age, gender or color as we don't 
want anybody false pretending it their cat when its not.
If anybody knows of one that has gone missing or was stolen please contact us.
Thank you


----------

